# slancio immaginifico



## Lorena1970

Hi all,

"_*slancio immaginifico*_" is sort of a a wild, imaginative outburst boosted by an instinctive ability to fantasize starting from a sudden hint that one is able to expand and develop into a  "dreamlike bigger picture"

I hope I have explained it properly. In other words it's sort of a sudden _*explosion of fantasy *(this is my proposal, but I am not happy with it)_, but that "slancio" give the idea of a flight, of something that goes beyond the simple state of daydreaming. Another one could be " *fantasy flight*"...not sure as well.

EX:
_Il *Premio Navicella Cinema* va a *Mario Martone* per Il giovane favoloso: “Nel guardare non a Leopardi, ma con Leopardi, abbraccia con *slancio immaginifico* un’esperienza creativa, intellettuale e storica che travalica la semplice adesione al soggetto._

The sentence is not exactly my case, but it fits in quite well.

Thank you


----------



## rrose17

There is the English idiom "flights of fancy" which might fit, also "soaring imagination".


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> There is the English idiom "flights of fancy" which might fit, also "soaring imagination".



Thank you. Can w say "*a soar of imagination*"?


----------



## rrose17

Lorena1970 said:


> Can w say "*a soar of imagination*"?


Nope, I'm pretty sure soar can't be used as a noun. In any case it would sound like "sore" which you don't want.  You can say "flights of imagination", though.


----------



## Lorena1970

rrose17 said:


> You can say "flights of imagination", though.


Thank you. Why "flights" is plural? Cannot we use it as singular "flight of imagination"?


----------



## BristolGirl

Hi Lorena - for the record we also have 'burst of the imagination', though I wouldn't use it here.
Could you use 'with unrestrained imagination' ?? 'Embracing a creative experience with unrestrained imagination'.


----------



## Lorena1970

BristolGirl said:


> Hi Lorena - for the record we also have 'burst of the imagination', though I wouldn't use it here.
> Could you use 'with unrestrained imagination' ?? 'Embracing a creative experience with unrestrained imagination'.


Thank you,* I need a noun*. The sentence is just a similar example but not my real context.  I have found soar of imagination used as a noun.
I think it was used by an author I have read related to work I am doing. What's wrong with "flight of imagination" ? And why "burst of imagination" doesn't work?

My case may be considered more  similar to this one (we are talking of Zemeckis, the movie director): 
_
Americaneggiante lo è, certo, e se vuoi anche in senso "cattivo", ma ci passo sopra, la regia di zemeckis mi fa impazzire, *il suo slancio immaginifico* e la sua retorica "eccessiva" pure._

Thank you


----------



## sorry66

Lorena1970 said:


> What's wrong with "flight of imagination" ?


It's like 'flight of fancy', it's not always positive.
http://idioms.thefreedictionary.com/a+flight+of+fancy

It takes more than one burst of imagination to make a film.

I'd say something like 'boundless imagination/creativity' or 'rich imagination' for the two directors.


----------



## Lorena1970

I think things are not clear, yet. Although I preferred to avoid it, here it is the sentence:

_ Another rather surprising *soarer of imagination* from XXXX childhood is that XXXXX he “designed” a house for XXXXXX locating it  XXXXXX
Un altro sorprendente *slancio immaginifico *dell'infanzia di XXXXXXX è rappresentato dal suo aver progettato una casa per xXXXXXX collocandola inXXXXXXXX.

The concept to be conveyed and translated is " uno slancio immaginifico dell'infanzia" as it is absolutely necessary to refer this "slancio immaginifico" to "infanzia"._

I need a name, not an expression, adjective whatever. The sentence cannot be changed. I wonder why it is so difficult to find an English expression that suits this sentence. I am sure I have read thousands of times sentences like this one, where "SOAR OF IMAGINATION" was used, even if I cannot recall them. But now it seems that "soar of imagination" doesn't work. Why? Because it's old style English? Because its sounds may be confused with a different meaning? I am just trying to understand why "soar of imagination" (which is used also in the website I linked) sounds bad.

Thank you


----------



## baldpate

Googling the specific phrase "soar of imagination" yields only about twenty hits - I think that is evidence enough that the phrase is little used.  Whilst Google is not always reliable where positive evidence is sought, it is usually a good negative indicator.  "Soar" _can_ be used as a noun (it is in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ as such), it just isn't very common : so although "soar of imagination" is perfectly possible, grammatically, it is an uncommon usage, which is why it sounds 'strange'.

rrose17's "flight of imagination" (yes, it can be singular) sounds much better if you need to stick closely to the grammatical structure of the Italian sentence.
"Another surprising flight of XXXXX's childhood imagination ... "
or
"Another surpising flight of imagination from XXXX's childhood ..."


----------



## Benzene

_Maybe "momentum of imagination".

Bye,

*Benzene*_


----------



## Lorena1970

baldpate said:


> Googling the specific phrase "soar of imagination" yields only about twenty hits - I think that is evidence enough that the phrase is little used.  Whilst Google is not always reliable where positive evidence is sought, it is usually a good negative indicator.  "Soar" _can_ be used as a noun (it is in the _Oxford English Dictionary_ as such), it just isn't very common : so although "soar of imagination" is perfectly possible, grammatically, it is an uncommon usage, which is why it sounds 'strange'.
> 
> rrose17's "flight of imagination" (yes, it can be singular) sounds much better if you need to stick closely to the grammatical structure of the Italian sentence.
> "Another surprising flight of XXXXX's childhood imagination ... "
> or
> "Another surpising flight of imagination from XXXX's childhood ..."


Thank you so much, this makes sense. I know Google hints were just a few. I indeed was looking for an "odd" expression, given the subject I am dealing with. This just to say that sometimes we may be in search for something that sounds unusual for most people, but nonetheless fits in our needs. Otherwise, why Shakespeare did use to write...?


----------



## Blackman

What about _a surge of imagination?_


----------



## Lorena1970

Grazie BM. Io non sono in grado di decidere, perché non riesco a capire quale, a parte "soar of imagination" che mi pare sia presente in un precedente testo (ma cercarlo e ritrovarlo è un'impresa  in questo momento, lo farò) e che è da tutti ritenuto (troppo?) inconsueto, renda meglio la "morbidezza poetica" di "slancio". Lo "slancio" fa pensare a un tuffatore che si libra da un trampolino, a un gabbiano che spicca il volo, a un atleta che nel momento del salto. Non evoca inondazioni o picchi/impennate improvvise che avvengono generalmente nel corso di un movimento già in atto. Qui si cerca di rendere il passaggio da uno stato di quiete a uno di astrazione immaginifica: è un passaggio sì improvviso, ma dolce come un decollo, che evoca la relativamente lenta evoluzione di un pensiero nel corso dello "slancio" e il conseguente volo.  A "occhio" surge" mi sembra più simile a "esplosione improvvisa" ovvero a "scatto", come quello di un centometrista che in pochissimi secondi deve dare il massimo, mentre "slancio" suggerisce un "volo", un qualcosa di meno improvviso e più graduale, se non sbaglio. Ora, si sta spaccando il capello, è ovvio, però da che ci si mette.....

soar |sɔː| verb [ no obj. ] fly or rise high in the air: the bird spread its wings and soared into the air | figurative : when she heard his voice, her spirits soared.• maintain height in the air without flapping wings or using engine power: the gulls soared on the summery winds.• increase rapidly above the usual level: the cost of living continued to soar | (as adj.soaring) : the soaring crime rate.

Sto pensando a "take off of imagination" ma mi suona un po' "aeroplanistico" e poi il doppio "of" è cacofonico.....

Boh! Ora sottopongo le varie scelte all'esperto, e poi vedo.......

@Benzene: temo non vada bene perché fa riferimento al "momento" quale forza fisica. Non mi pare adatto.

*FIGMENT OF IMAGINATION* (prodotto dell'immaginazione) forse potrebbe andare...? (I am afraid it may sound like "alucination"...........)


----------



## bobes

Visionary impetus?


----------



## sorry66

Lorena1970 said:


> Un altro sorprendente *slancio immaginifico *dell'infanzia di XXXXXXX è rappresentato dal suo aver progettato una casa per xXXXXXX collocandola inXXXXXXXX.


I would use 'creative burst' ,'burst of imagination', 'blaze of creative activity'.
(These suggestions didn't work for your original sentences because the richness of the directors' imagination seemed like a constant resource -  not just something that occurred in bursts)
The other problem is that you want it to match the Italian and I think we would just completely rephrase the sentence.
But anyway, if you want to keep the structure:
As a child, X had a rather surprising creative burst in that he designed a house...
In a surprising blaze of creative activity during his childhood, X designed  a house...

@bobes For the two directors, you could say they have a 'visionary imagination'.


----------



## Lorena1970

bobes said:


> Visionary impetus?


Thank you but I don't think "_visionary impetus_" may work for a quiet child ......

Those I am taking into consideration are the following:
soarer of imagination
figment of imagination
flight of imagination
surge of imagination


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao Lorena,
_Un altro sorprendente *slancio immaginifico *dell'infanzia di XXXXXXX è rappresentato dal suo aver progettato una casa per xXXXXXX collocandola inXXXXXXXX._
In italiano 'slancio' può avere diversi usi e significati - slancio di affetto/di generosità - che si possono tradurre con diverse parole da 'expression' fino a 'flourish' - se tu non cercassi per forza un sostantivo potresti anche dire:
- another surprising way in which XXXX expressed his vivid childhood imagination was to......
- As a child XXXX could express his imagination in surprising ways, one of which......

'Leap of the imagination' potrebbe risolvere il problema - si lega al tuffatore, al gabbiano e all'atleta - l'avevo escluso nell'altra frase perché poteva avere una connotazione negativa (si sente spesso al negativo -e.g.  it doesn't take a great leap of the imagination to .........). Ma vedendo la costruzione della 'vera' frase credo che una di queste frasi potrebbe andare bene ;
- 'another surprising leap of the imagination in XXXX's childhood.....
- 'another surprising leap in XXXXX's childhood imagination......
- 'another way in which XXXX's childhood imagination took a surprising leap.......
Altre idee da altri natives sarebbero utili per trovare una soluzione migliore.

Per la cronaca - le mie idee sulle altre alternative :
'Surge of the imagination' è ottimo - 'surge' non è esplosione improvvisa o scatto - viene spesso usato per definire movimenti di grande emozione che nascono e crescono - l'immagine è di grande onda. Non va bene qui.
Mentre 'burst' è più breve - uno 'scoppio' - ma è improvviso (si sente spesso 'a sudden burst'). Anche questo non va bene.
'Soar of the imagination' è usato pochissimo -  dà la sensazione di un aereo o un uccello con movimento ad arco largo. Non va bene per le ragioni già spiegate da Rrose e Baldpate. Al limite il verbo - 'another example of XXXX's soaring childhood imagination is.......' ma non mi suona bene per questa frase.
Il motivo per non usare 'Flight' ecc - lo ha già spiegato bene Sorry66.
'Take-off' - assolutamente no come sostantivo (come verbo forse - ma non sarebbe elegante) - anche se l'immaginazione che decolla va bene in entrambe le lingue. Però dovresti dire : 'Another example of how XXXX's childhood imagination could take off is..........' ma non traduce bene l'idea.
'Figment'  è negativo - dà l'idea che è un illusione.

Scusa la lunghezza !!!
Ciao


----------



## Lorena1970

sorry66 said:


> I would use 'creative burst' ,'burst of imagination', 'blaze of creative activity'.



I MUST AVOID the word CREATIVE


----------



## bobes

sorry66 said:


> @bobes For the two directors, you could say they have a 'visionary imagination'.


What two directors? 



Lorena1970 said:


> Thank you but I don't think "_visionary impetus_" may work for a quiet child ......


What quiet child? 
Maybe I missed something...


----------



## Lorena1970

_


bobes said:



			What quiet child? 
Maybe I missed something...
		
Click to expand...


POST #9 maybe you haven't read the thread carefully.....
Se si parla dell'infanzia di qualcuno a chi si farà riferimento...?




			Un altro sorprendente *slancio immaginifico *dell'infanzia di XXXXXXX
		
Click to expand...

 
_


----------



## sorry66

BristolGirl said:


> si sente spesso al negativo -e.g. it doesn't take a great leap of the imagination to .........


I thought of 'leap of imagination' in the same set phrase and then dismissed it but, on second thoughts, there's no reason why it can't be used in the positive, in the way you've suggested in post #18 (I like the third one best).
In fact, I think 'leap of imagination' sounds the most natural for the context.


Lorena1970 said:


> soar of imagination
> figment of imagination


You shouldn't really be considering these!
'a figment of someone's imagination' means that the person has a deluded idea about something.
Why you shouldn't use 'soar' has already been explained!



Lorena1970 said:


> I MUST AVOID the word CREATIVE


In a 'blaze of imaginative activity/outpouring', then!


----------



## bobes

Non ci capisco più niente... mi sono fidato di quanto scritto nel post #1, ammetto di non aver letto gli altri, ma non mi sembrava si parlasse di bambini 
_


Lorena1970 said:



			Il *Premio Navicella Cinema* va a *Mario Martone* per Il giovane favoloso: “Nel guardare non a Leopardi, ma con Leopardi, abbraccia con *slancio immaginifico* un’esperienza creativa, intellettuale e storica che travalica la semplice adesione al soggetto.
		
Click to expand...

_


----------



## Lorena1970

Thanks everybody for your time. I'll see how to use your suggestions at their best


----------



## sorry66

Lorena1970 said:


> soarer of imagination


Soarer??! No!

I agree with BG about 'surge', it's not the best here.



bobes said:


> What two directors?


The Martone and Zemeckis sentences!


----------



## Blackman

Nell'esempio che hai riportato però è incomprensibile, sembra buttato lì a caso per riempire la frase e, a mio avviso, non nasconde nessun significato da tradurre. Non è uno slancio dell'immaginazione o di immaginazione, ma è lo slancio stesso che dovrebbe essere immaginifico (cioè produttore e distributore di immagini). Forse se ci dicessi come e dove lo vuoi usare riusciremmo a venirne a capo.


----------



## Lorena1970

POST #9


_



			I think things are not clear, yet. Although I preferred to avoid it, here it is the sentence:

Another rather surprising *soarer of imagination* from XXXX childhood is that XXXXX he “designed” a house for XXXXXX locating it XXXXXX
Un altro sorprendente *slancio immaginifico *dell'infanzia di XXXXXXX è rappresentato dal suo aver progettato una casa per xXXXXXX collocandola inXXXXXXXX.
The concept to be conveyed and translated is " uno slancio immaginifico dell'infanzia" as it is absolutely necessary to refer this "slancio immaginifico" to "infanzia".

Click to expand...

_


----------



## BristolGirl

Ciao Lorena, come Sorry66 ti ha già detto - veramente non puoi usare 'soarer of imagination' !!
Tanti ti hanno dato possibili alternative, come mai nessuna ti soddisfa? Forse perchè non stiamo traducendo il concetto. Stiamo andando di parola in parola.
Se proprio devi usare una 'noun phrase' hai  'surge / leap of the imagination' o 'blaze of imaginative activity' - e le frasi esempio già scritte negli altri post.
Aggiungo 'imaginative flair' - e uso 'example' per tradurre il concetto di 'rappresentato dal'.
_Another rather surprising example of XXXX's imaginative flair from his childhood days is designing  a house for XXXX in XXXXXX.
Another rather surprising example of XXXX's imaginative flair when he was a child is that he designed a house for XXXX in XXXXXX.
Another surprising example of XXXX's imaginative flair as a child is the fact that he designed a house for XXXX in XXXXX._
Non ho trasmesso il vero peso di 'collocandola in' - usando solo 'in' - perché non sono certa che sia la collocazione  il motivo per il quale il progetto è considerato sorprendente.
Facci sapere come va a finire.
Ma forse anche a me sfugge qualcosa di importante !!


----------



## Blackman

Scusa, mi era sfuggito. Dunque io lo capisco così: uno slancio che riprende e distribuisce immagini provenienti dall'infanzia di chi ha lo slancio. Immagini che influenzano il suo lavoro. Non riesco a trovare un posto all'immaginazione, strettamente connessa alla fantasia, ma solo alle immagini, ai ricordi. Che dici?


----------



## Lorena1970

Blackman said:


> Scusa, mi era sfuggito. Dunque io lo capisco così: uno slancio che riprende e distribuisce immagini provenienti dall'infanzia di chi ha lo slancio. Immagini che influenzano il suo lavoro. Non riesco a trovare un posto all'immaginazione, strettamente connessa alla fantasia, ma solo alle immagini, ai ricordi. Che dici?


Parafrasi: si parla della biografia di una persona fuori dall'ordinario con una fervida immaginazione e con la capacità di vedere sempre tutto in modo estremamente creativo.
Durante la sua infanzia ha dimostrato perspicacia e capacità di immaginazione STRAORDINARIE, assolutamente fuori dalla norma. Si elencano una serie di aneddoti che esprimono queste capacità.
"_*Un altro sorprendente slancio immaginifico avvenuto durante l'infanzia di*_ XXXXXX _*è rappresentato dal suo*_XXXXXXXXX"
Lo slancio appartiene alla testa di XXXXX, alla sua mente, ma *è avvenuto durante l'infanzia (dell'infanzia = appartenente al periodo dell'infanzia)*, è relativo al periodo dell'infanzia.


Capisco che senza sapere niente sia complesso, ma per ragioni professionali NON POSSO ASSOLUTAMENTE pubblicare estratti di contesto. Speravo con con esempi simili si potesse arrivare a qualche suggerimento, visto che ai miei occhi l'esempio del regista non era così distante, ma mi rendo conto che si è creato un gran caos. Mi dispiace, ma già inserire questa frase non è stata una buona idea...d'altra parte o abbandonavo il 3d, o facevo così. Di più non posso fare.



BristolGirl said:


> _Another rather surprising example of XXXX's imaginative flair from his childhood days is designing  a house for XXXX in XXXXXX._


Non ho detto che nessuno mi soddisfa (POST #24 ): ne ho scelti alcuni e poi ci penso. Hai interpretato male il POST CHE HO CITATO PER BLACKMAN!
Comunque "imaginative flair" potrebbe andare, anche se non mi convince perché richiama "capacità/bravura". In italiano, uno SLANCIO IMMAGINIFICO E' INCONSCIO, ISTINTIVO, INASPETTATO, FUORI DALL'ORDINARIO, IMPREVEDIBILE RISPETTO AL CONTESTO, ASSURDO (IN SENSO POSITIVO). Nel mio caso capacità e bravura sono escluse, si parla SOLO ED ESCLUSIVAMENTE DI GRANDISSIMO TALENTO IMMAGINIFICO, DI CAPACITA' SCONOSCIUTE ALLA PERSONA STESSA DI FARE VOLI PINDARICI CHE PER QUELLA PERSONA SONO LA NORMALITA' MA INVECE SI RIVELANO, NEL TEMPO, INCREDIBILI E ASSOLUTAMENTE ECCEZIONALI.
Ecco, devo esprimere TUTTO QUESTO con UNA SOLA PAROLA. 

Ringrazio tutti, ci penserò.


----------



## sorry66

Here are some 'unconventional' noun phrases (without the use of the word 'creative'!):
A bound//vault/spring/leap/flash/bolt/flame/flare/blaze/upsurge/spurt of imaginative artistry/genius/invention/activity/ideas/possibilities/flair/potential.
Stonger:
A skyrocket/eruption/torrent/storm/whirl/fever/fulmination of imaginative fantasy/exploration/energy/effusion/vision.

I'm not sure if all the combinations work, though!


----------



## Lorena1970

sorry66 said:


> A bound//vault/spring/leap/flash/bolt/flame/flare/blaze/upsurge/spurt of imaginative artistry/genius/invention/activity/ideas/possibilities/flair/potential.
> Stonger:
> A skyrocket/eruption/torrent/storm/whirl/fever/fulmination of imaginative fantasy/exploration/energy/effusion/vision.



Which of these evoke and convey the concept of a _*softly and pleasantly have one's mind "taking off"*_...?

Thanks


----------



## sorry66

Well, in that case ("softly and pleasantly") I might say 'surge', 'sweep' 'swell' or 'spring'.
Possibly, 'flame/flare', 'whirl/swirl' or 'eruption' (?).
Maybe 'cascade' or 'rush'. Would be unusual, though.


----------



## Lorena1970

Thank you, I'll think about it


----------



## sorry66

Or maybe he can be described going down rather than up.

'A plunge/dive/immersion into the imagination'.
'Engulfment by the imagination' ?
'Free-fall through the imagination' ?

Maybe 'plunge into the imagination'.


----------

